# [TIP] firefox : limiter hauteur des cadres [code] du forum

## netfab

Astuce tirée directement du forum geckozone, ne fonctionne qu'à partir de firefox 1.5.

Dans un topic, lorsque l'on poste du code, ou des logs de xorg par exemple, on se retrouve avec des portions de page qui font 3 km de long  :Laughing:  , et il faut scroller, scroller... pour atteindre le bas de la page, ou le post suivant.

Depuis la version 1.5 de firefox, il est possible de lui donner des instructions CSS à appliquer dans certains cas précis, instructions qui auront la priorité sur celles envoyées par le serveur.

Concrètement, cela donne ceci : la barre de scroll verticale apparait lorsque le code devient trop long. La version originale du post étant ici.

Pour y parvenir, nous crééons le fichier suivant dans notre profil :

~/.mozilla/firefox/xxxxxx.yyyy/chrome/userContent.css

Et on y colle ce code :

```
/* phpBB - Utiliser une police à chasse fixe dans

           les balises CODE, et en augmenter la taille */

td.code {

  font-family: monospace !important;

  font-size: 100% !important;

}

/* phpBB - Limiter la hauteur de la fenêtre associée aux balises CODE.

           Si le texte contenu dans la balise est plus long que la hauteur de

           la fenêtre, une barre de défilement verticale apparaîtra. */

td.code {

  display: block !important;

  max-height: 20em !important;

  overflow: auto !important;

}

```

J'en profite au passage pour augmenter légèrement la taille de la police, pour mes petits yeux  :Mr. Green: 

Dernière étape : on redémarre firefox.

Il est évidemment possible d'appliquer cette technique aux encadrés [quote], à vrai dire, il y a une infinité de possibilités.

Enjoy.

Edit : en fait, cela doit fonctionner également avec les versions précédentes (à vérifier), la nouveauté depuis firefox 1.5 étant que l'on peut appliquer des instructions CSS à des pages ou des sites précis, ici nous appliquons des styles de façon globale.

----------

## boozo

'alute

ah c'est sympatoche ça merci  je vais tester ^^ 

PS: mais juste une remarque ce type de modifs peut se gérer de façon spécifique pour chaque site antérieurement à la version 1.5 mais peut-être fais-tu référence au traitement des balises non ?

[Edit] en fait depuis 1.4.0 c'est Stylish l'extension qui permet de gérer les feuille de style   :Embarassed: 

----------

## nemo13

 *NetFab wrote:*   

> Astuce tirée directement du forum geckozone, ne fonctionne qu'à partir de firefox 1.5.
> 
> Dans un topic, lorsque l'on poste du code, ou des logs de xorg par exemple, on se retrouve avec des portions de page qui font 3 km de long  , et il faut scroller, scroller... pour atteindre le bas de la page, ou le post suivant..

 

Je n'ai qu'un seul mot à dire :

```
.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

MERCI

```

Bon pour apprécier faut avoir installer ta feature de la mort qui tue ( dixit mon fils )

A+

et le fait de pouvoir choisir la taille de la fenètre de défilement c'est tip top

----------

## netfab

 *boozo wrote:*   

> PS: mais juste une remarque ce type de modifs peut se gérer de façon spécifique pour chaque site antérieurement à la version 1.5 mais peut-être fais-tu référence au traitement des balises non ?

 

Pas de façon native, puisqu'il faut installer l'extension URI id (que je ne connaissais pas d'ailleurs).

Mais, depuis la 1.5, des instructions supplémentaires sont disponibles pour le userContent.css.

Citation du forum geckozone :

 *Quote:*   

> Bonne nouvelle : depuis Firefox v1.5, il est possible de définir des styles CSS qui ne s'appliqueront qu'à certaines pages plutôt que globalement. La sélection peut se faire sur un nom de domaine, un ensemble de pages ou une page donnée.
> 
> La syntaxe :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Par exemple, sur linuxfr.org, j'ai l'habitude d'utiliser la feuille de style lordcow.css.

La feuille n'étant pas parfaite, et certains styles css étant inline (directement dans le code html de la page), certains cadres sont totalement illisibles. En appliquant cette nouvelle syntaxe, le tir est corrigé :

```
@-moz-document domain(linuxfr.org) {

.formulaire {

   border: solid 1px black;

   font-size: 12px;

   background-color: #fffbf7;

   color: #FFFFFF !important;

}

.formulaire:focus {

   background-color: #eeeae6;

   border: 1px solid #777;

   color: #FFFFFF !important;

}

form div {

background-color:rgb(58, 58, 58) !important;

}

```

Mais je me souviens que widan l'utilisait déjà pendant l'affaire du changement d'interface du forum  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Argian

Tu crois que ça fonctionnerait aussi sur d'autres navigateurs que firefox ? Konqueror par exemple (Il est un peu tard pour tester, je crois que je ferai ça demain, enfin, plus tard dans la matinée  :Mr. Green:  )

Edit : Bon, ben, ça n'a pas l'air de fonctionner avec konqueror  :Crying or Very sad: 

Maintenant, vu que mon kde est vraiment minimal (fluxbox inside  :Razz:  ), j'ai pu rater l'installation de certains composants qui auraient pu aider. Tant pis

----------

